# Lake Fork of the Gunny Road Closure



## phillersk (Apr 24, 2006)

The road that parallels the lake fork is closed! Looks like until May 25th, however the river is "open" on the weekends (according to the sign). Seems like they are working on the road during the weekdays. Thinking about calling the Gunnison BLM Field Office and seeing if they'll open the road on the weekends...


----------



## GunnyRyan (May 18, 2010)

good to know...i noticed that gauge going up a couple hours ago. any guesses on how big it will go anyway? seems to me like 800 is minimum for a fun run, whether you're in a kayak or a raft. hoping for the best...


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

You can run it as low as 300 in a kayak....its kind of manky but surprisingly OK for the low flow....we were going to do it today but then I decided breaking my ankle was a better idea


----------

